# [RISOLTO] glibc e gtk-doc-am

## xdarma

Sono in procinto di aggiornare e trovo questa piccola novità :

```
[nomerge      ] kde-base/kgpg-4.3.3 [4.3.2] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3 [4.3.2-r3] USE="3dnow acl alsa bindist bzip2 handbook kerberos mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -lzma -openexr -test -zeroconf"  [0]

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1  USE="clucene dbus java raptor -debug -doc -redland"  [0]

[nomerge      ]    media-libs/raptor-1.4.19  USE="unicode xml -curl -debug"  [0]

[nomerge      ]     dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 [2.20.5] USE="-debug -doc -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr"  [0]

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11  443 kB [0]
```

Praticamente adesso le glib necessitano obbligatoriamente delle librerie per la documentazione in gtk anche se ho impostato la USE "-doc" per glib e la USE globale "-gtk".

Questo comportamento è corretto? E' una svista nell'ebuild? Non ho capito io cosa sta facendo emerge? :-)

Ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Il comportamento in questione è corretto, nel senso che l'ebuild è stato scritto cosi.

Tra le"Build dependencies" di dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 trovo obbligatorio (e non condizionale) dev-util/gtk-doc-am.

Il fatto curioso è che nelle glib 2.22.2 la dipendenza prima obbligatoria di dev-util/gtk-doc-am magicamente non c'è piu.

La prima cosa che mi viene in mente è che gtk-doc-am sia stato integrato in qualcos altro, ma ragionandoci su questo non puo essere:

1) Perche ho glib-2.22.2 e anche gtk-doc-am. Se il nuovo glib si appoggiasse a qualcosa che integra gia gtk-doc-am avrei un conflitto con gtk-doc-am (che è ancora installato sul mio sistema).

2) Se cerco di eliminarlo con l'altro manager(e con il -p, ovvio), mi viene segnalato che le seguenti applicazioni usano gtk-doc-am

```

These packages will be uninstalled:

* dev-libs/redland-1.0.9-r1:0::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>

* gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1:2::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>

* gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.26.3:0::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>

* gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1:2::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>    

* sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1:0::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>      

* x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6:2::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>           

* x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.9:2::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>         

* x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2:0::installed requires <dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed>     

* dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11:0::installed    

Total: 1 package and 8 errors

Use either --with-dependencies or --permit-unsafe-uninstalls

```

Per cui deduco semplicemente che le glib che hai tu, per qualche motivo hanno veramente bisogno di gtk-doc-am, Con le nuove glib questa dipendenza è stata tolta.

Comunque sarebbe utile sentire la voce di qualcuno che ha veramente idea del perché sia stata aggiunta questa dipendenza.

----------

## xdarma

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Il fatto curioso è che nelle glib 2.22.2 la dipendenza prima obbligatoria di dev-util/gtk-doc-am magicamente non c'è piu.
> 
> [...snip...]
> 
> Per cui deduco semplicemente che le glib che hai tu, per qualche motivo hanno veramente bisogno di gtk-doc-am, Con le nuove glib questa dipendenza è stata tolta.

 

Hai ragione, glib-2.22.2 non richiede gtk-doc-am.

Ho impostato dev-libs/glib su ~amd64 in /etc/portage/packege.keywords e ho lanciato la ricompilazione (solo 290 pacchetti).

Grazie.

----------

